# Vibe lures?



## tahch3

hey everyone
i just went to the tackle shop to buy some lures and i spotted a vib lure. ive read in a lot of fishing mags that they are good lures, but i have no idea how to work them   can anyone help me?


----------



## Buff

Have a few :roll: in my collection and have found the main way to use them is to give the the same action you would a SP, cast out, let settle to depth and twitch and lift, let settle to depth and repeat. 
You will feel the lure working as you can feel it vibrating through the line.
At the moment I'm having good results with the new Ecogear ZX35 and have found that with its trailing assist hooks its a little more snag resistant than most ;-) 
http://www.marukyu.com/eng/ecogear/prem ... 40_45.html









Also you will find quite a few will have a couple of tow points. the one closer to the rear of the lure will impart a greater vibration and the one closer to the front will be less vibration.

Here's a short clip about the Berkley Hybrid Vib and if you have a look on youtube there are a lot more info about vib's


----------



## Davey G

they are really an 'active' way of fishing and I just love that fluttering feedback you get when working them. even I can catch fish on them, so they must be good!

being a metal lure they cast a mile and you can cover any water depth from 2 metres - 20 metres...

I like the Strike pro cyber vibes (about $11 each) and TT vibes. Havent tried the Ecogear jobbie (above) but that has good reports too


----------



## shovelnoseshark

the tt blades are awesome i have caught so many different species in the aussie green and gold :twisted:


----------



## dru

I've been playing with them more these days. The feel is really nice.

Tackle shops say very short bursts- no more than 4-6 "vibes" the let it drop. Do a series of these if you want some vertical height before dropping again. Dont be worried about letting it sit on the botton either.

That said, I've gone back to SPs - I loose one on a snag, with jig head and plastic it's about a dollar. I loose 2 or 3 in a day easy. Not something to repeat with vibes to often.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

They're rock magnets Tom. Got right into them a couple of years ago when Ecogear brought theres out, great on the local Squire, but I was losing one or two a session. Way to expensive for that and there are better ways to catch fish.


----------



## tahch3

I bought one and lost it 2nd cast.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

tahch3 said:


> I bought one and lost it 2nd cast.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ralphy

Has anyone been catching trout on these in the dams? I've only managed a few redfin in the dams.


----------



## BIGKEV

Ralphy said:


> Has anyone been catching trout on these in the dams? I've only managed a few redfin in the dams.


No trout up this way but they certainly do a good job on the bass in dams in SEQ when they are schooled up.

Kev


----------



## diver72

Hey Guys
ROBT is on the money with the use of W hooks they are the way to go and they are available around the traps. I have retrofitted all of mine cuts down on the lure losses and increases hooking ability. I know down here they catch everything so I don't hit the water without them!


----------



## warren63

These are great lures and saw someone has a couple up for swaps in the classifieds section, i would grab them but already got a few in my tackle box


----------



## madfishman

Ralphy said:


> Has anyone been catching trout on these in the dams? I've only managed a few redfin in the dams.


Yep, have used them in dams and river catchments down here, got a really nice Rainbow last year and didnt know i was on until i saw it 2ft in the air and a slack line, good fun in the right spots, but change the trebles to w hooks or singles from what ive seen so far that works and less expensive.


----------



## Ralphy

> but change the trebles to w hooks or singles from what ive seen so far that works and less expensive.


Less expensive would be nice. They tend to go missing often, and usually when I don't have a tackle-back with me.


----------



## LoboLoco

Yeah they are an awesome lure! I have caught some good trout on them so far and a lot of other species too.
I like the cyber vibes and the devilfish vibes. 
They are very easy to make yourself and cost next to nothing (until you buy trebles to go with them) so Im not worried about loosing them. On average I think one costs me about 70c to make.

heres a pic of some that I have made


----------



## anselmo

LoboLoco said:


> Yeah they are an awesome lure! I have caught some good trout on them so far and a lot of other species too.
> I like the cyber vibes and the devilfish vibes.
> They are very easy to make yourself and cost next to nothing (until you buy trebles to go with them) so Im not worried about loosing them. On average I think one costs me about 70c to make.
> 
> heres a pic of some that I have made


any chance of a step by step instruction?

Nick


----------



## Ralphy

LoboLoco, 
They are good looking vibes, I assume the weights are lead, but what have you made the bodies out of.
I agree with anselmo, a tutorial would be good.


----------



## ELM

I wouldn't mind a blow by blow report on how to bang a few together either, Please !!!


----------



## LoboLoco

Its a really simple process

1. cut out the desired shape from some plastic (I use tackle box dividers)
2. drill holes for hooks and tow point
3. cut out sheet lead into desired shape and araldite it onto the plastic
4. add paint and hooks and your finished!

They really are very simple lures and very effective. You can try and mimic the brand ones (in terms of shape and weight distribution) or just make some up until you find one that works.

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## Ralphy

> Its a really simple process
> 
> 1. cut out the desired shape from some plastic (I use tackle box dividers)
> 2. drill holes for hooks and tow point
> 3. cut out sheet lead into desired shape and araldite it onto the plastic
> 4. add paint and hooks and your finished!
> 
> They really are very simple lures and very effective. You can try and mimic the brand ones (in terms of shape and weight distribution) or just make some up until you find one that works.


Thanks. Off to the shed.


----------



## anselmo

LoboLoco said:


> Its a really simple process
> 
> 1. cut out the desired shape from some plastic (I use tackle box dividers)
> 2. drill holes for hooks and tow point
> 3. cut out sheet lead into desired shape and araldite it onto the plastic
> 4. add paint and hooks and your finished!
> 
> They really are very simple lures and very effective. You can try and mimic the brand ones (in terms of shape and weight distribution) or just make some up until you find one that works.
> 
> Cheers
> Loboloco


aaahhh!
cool
thanks


----------



## diver72

I had a couple of good sessions with the Vibes at Mallacoota recently and got 6 different species, Flathead,Bream,Silver Trevally,Tailor,Sand Whiting and even 3 good Luderick which after the first one I thought was a fluke, second a coincidence and the third a pattern, as they say. So I think they are worth the effort and in the end if you are really worried about losing them to snags you can use a tackle back. I lost 3 during the week but they all ended up going down the gullet of Flatties and a Tailor but I was only using 8lb leader so the teeth got me.


----------



## BIGKEV

You can also buy a lure mold and components for making your own vibes from Do-it molds in the the USA. The lightest model they make though is 1/4 ounce.

Kev


----------

